# Lost Paddle on Bailey Stretch



## wild bill

Lost a Red Werner Powerhouse paddle in the second of 4 falls on Friday 10-1. It does have my name and number on it. I know it would suck to bring it out from there, but any information about it's whereabouts would be very helpful. 

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Cphilli

ouch, hope you had an extra paddle.


----------



## wild bill

Sadly, no extra paddle. I carried all the way from 4 falls to a bit below deer creek rapid. A group of Boaters ran in to me there and hooked me up with a breakdown. Thank you very much JDHog for the loner paddle.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

For future reference, four falls is pretty close to the road. If you hike upstream on river right you will go through private property and get to the road and could maybe hitch there back to the put in. If its a broken paddle and you don't want to mess with private property, then maybe a long hike to the takeout is an option worth considering. If you have injuries at four falls, I wouldn't hesitate to go upstream to the road. Its probably less than a mile to the road upstream vs. 6ish miles to the takeout.

You can see it clearly if you do a google earth scout.


----------



## [email protected]

I don't want to sound like a dick but somebody in your group should have a breakdown. Bailey is kinda a wilderness run, it would suck to get trapped out there because you didn't want an extra 2 pounds in your boat. And Ian great info.
-Tom


----------



## FLOWTORCH

Just use one the Bailey loaner paddles. Seems like I see one every time i'm in there. Which reminds me, I'm blown away by how many people dont put names on their paddles.

So good in there on Saturday!! Nice meetin and paddlin with RDNEk and posse.


----------



## glenn

I bought a breakdown after breaking a paddle then using a "Bailey loaner" to paddle out.


----------



## Crazy Nate

I think break down paddles are over rated.


----------



## freexbiker

Crazy Nate said:


> I think break down paddles are over rated.


so are rolls


----------



## JDHOG72

Give the poor guy a break...he not only lost his paddle and carried his boat for 4 miles but he had to paddle out with Crazy Nate which is punishment enough for anyone.

Nate,
I will remember that next time you break your paddle!

Turtle broke 2 paddles in Gore this weekend.


----------



## Crazy Nate

I think friends are over rated too! I hate you and your stupid break down paddle! The river will provide everything we need! Like the time Bank broke his paddle in gore rapid, then C1ed through pyrite before we spliced the remaining half of his paddle with a raft paddle for the rest of the run. All that took was a knife!

In all honestly I think that was about the time we all started shopping for breakdowns. We all learn lessons. Sometimes you have to carry your boat for 4 miles through the wilderness before they really sink in. 

For example I learned from Wild Bill that if you loose your paddle in the wilderness somebody will come by and save you so you may as well not carry your boat and just sit down and wait.


----------



## ~Bank

Turtle surfed outa toilet bowl; he broke his AT paddle in the meat of the hole, witch propelled him out in a stern squirt...Never seen that before, 99.9% failure rate is an understatement...his buddy said the floppy paddle was good enough for him so he gave his AT to Turtle. Turtle paddled a few hundred yards further in to K-Bomb and broke his second AT within five minutes...this was an epic first decent of Gore for Turtle...


----------



## ~Bank

I bring an entire roll of gorilla tape...I figure I can tape together some flat rocks to a stick and make a full length paddle, or make hand paddles real quick; if i can't find at least half my paddle...plus I've learned over and over that all problems can be solved with an entire roll of duct tape...If you do not have a lot of tape with you, You are not properly prepared for everything...I do not need a breakdown to escape; It is always appreciated when someone in my crew can afford one...someday I might get one myself for real cheap...


----------



## Id725

Man do AT paddles suck.


----------



## Jahve

FLOWTORCH said:


> Just use one the Bailey loaner paddles. Seems like I see one every time i'm in there. Which reminds me, I'm blown away by how many people dont put names on their paddles.
> 
> So good in there on Saturday!! Nice meetin and paddlin with RDNEk and posse.


Good paddlin with you boys as well.

Yea even my dumb ass had a breakdown with me the otherday .. Any group in there should have at least 1 breakdown with them..... 

Turtle's epic gore run story is makin its way around the campfire up here in BV and ouch $600 or more in paddles is a lot for one day! Again it looks like dre was the man for paddlin out with turtle's broken stick...

My current AT has pry 300 - 400 days of paddling on it and she is still goin strong but I guess I dont use it like a hammer either..


----------



## JDHOG72

AT should make a reinforced paddle and pay Turtle to test it for them...he's stong like Ox. They could call it the Turtle Vida. He did good in Gore although his boof was not quite as badass as Jed and Andre's.


----------



## Buckrodgers

JDHOG72 said:


> AT should make a reinforced paddle and pay Turtle to test it for them...he's stong like Ox. They could call it the Turtle Vida. He did good in Gore although his boof was not quite as badass as Jed and Andre's.


Here you go:

AT Paddles / News / 2011 AT Superduty Announced


----------



## BDPADDLE

Wild Bill-

I paddled Bailey on Monday with a buddy and didn't see it. I'm most likely headed back tomorrow, so I will keep an eye out.


----------

